# Cooking in the Kitchen with a Wood Fire



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

We have two of these on our shopping list for our homes.

Monarch cookstove | Enterprise Fawcett


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a plan jane wood cook stove (not even sure of the brand name) ... but it does the job. 

I love cooking on it!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> I have a plan jane wood cook stove (not even sure of the brand name) ... but it does the job.
> 
> I love cooking on it!


same here, I probably never had a 'new' anything  but that is a pretty gorgeous unit, it's so pretty I thought it was a piece of doll furniture  .

how many fires does it take to season(?) the thing, or do you even have to do that?


----------



## afreeradical (Mar 10, 2011)

Ain't she puuuurty!


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

afreeradical said:


> Ain't she puuuurty!


And functional.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You've got me thinking...

If you don't mind saying, what does one of these beauties cost? (Just the unit, I can get chimney parts myself).


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

You cost would be 6K.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. A bit more then I was thinking. I believe I'll think of something else as I was going to put this in a tertiary BOL cabin I was thinking of building.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Thanks. A bit more then I was thinking. I believe I'll think of something else as I was going to put this in a tertiary BOL cabin I was thinking of building.


I here that. I have an in so they would be half off that price.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sweet! (_for you_).

I just put in 2 new wood stoves last fall. That set me back...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

You can find old used ones on craigslist and in the papers. Be prepared to strip it down, sandblast and re-cement it back together. Saw this one posted locally for $500. Fellow said it was all there (except for the base), sound and not pitted but we’ll see tomorrow. It’s a mite fancier than what I would like buy hey, a good stove is a good stove!

Sorry, couldn't include the pic but it is nickle plated all over.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would so LOVE to have one of those. I wouldnt even care if it was that fancy. I have been looking around my neck of the woods for one of those and havent found one yet. If I had an "in" you bet your bottom dollar I would be there the next day.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

For those of you looking for an extremely functional and attractive new cook stove, check out the Pioneer Princess.

We had a hundred year old cook stove in our kitchen for almost 25 years until it got so many cracks that it just had to go. About 3 years ago we started researching lots of different stoves and finally we bought a Pioneer Princess. 

It is an airtight stove with a large firebox, a mechanical thermostat, a 52 inch top, bread warmer, large oven and a water reservoiur. It not only heats our whole house -- we use almost half the amount of wood compared to the old stove. It costs about $2200, but it should last a lifetime and save you lots of money that would otherwise be spent on fuel oil.

The thermostat is particularly nice because you can chuck it full of wood at bedtime and it will just simmer until the thermostat opens and gets the fire going. It will shut it back down when things heat up. Being an airtight means you have to clean your chimney regularly, tho.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

Some folks told us last week this is an opulent luxury. We see it as a necessity.
Then we get some that ask us how can you afford such things?
Easy.... We don't have children to raise, buy Louis Vitton purses, go to football games, drink alcohol, buy wii's or any other video game venue, we have never used drugs, bought new trucks as our are both 10 years old, etc or have credit card debt..........
Just in case someone asks..........................................


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

We use our standard wood burning stove and it suites our needs just fine. Whenever we go to make any purchase our primary decision factor boils down to functionality.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

HELIXX said:


> Some folks told us last week this is an opulent luxury. We see it as a necessity.
> Then we get some that ask us how can you afford such things?
> Easy.... We don't have children to raise, buy Louis Vitton purses, go to football games, drink alcohol, buy wii's or any other video game venue, we have never used drugs, bought new trucks as our are both 10 years old, etc or have credit card debt..........
> Just in case someone asks..........................................


Wow..there are other species like us!!!.....uhhhh...who is Louis Vitton???


----------

